# 2010 Hurst Challenger Build: McIntosh, Milbert, TRU



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've been working on the system in my Challenger for about a year now and decided to start a thread about the build. I've been planning this system in my head since I first got into the business over 20 years ago. I've been working a "regular" job for about 9 years so needless to say Im a bit out of practice... Im hoping to have everything complete in a few months; the last 10% is always the hardest. Anyway on to the list.

The car:

2010 Hurst Challenger
Hurst Pak No. 001
5.7L HEMI w/ 6-speed
Headers, Corsa Exhaust, CAI, etc...










The System:

McIntosh MX406
Arc Audio PS8
Milbert BaM235 a/b 
TRU B2110
TRU B2200
ID Ultra Horns
ID XS-69
B&C 15" subs

Ill try to get more pics up soon but here's a few quickies for now. 










































Looking forward to some feedback, good or bad. Thanks Scott


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

NICE! do you have any pics of the actual build?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I have several just threw up a few for tonight...gotta hit the sack.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

Trade it in for the 392 and keep making me super jealous. THat's my advice


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Once I drive the Charger into the ground the next car is a Challenger, they are beautiful. Great job and I would love to see pics of the build itself.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

No 392 for me... I had to choose between an SRT and a Hurst car and I went for the Hurst because I had the opportunity to buy the 1st one. I originally had plans to keep it stock...that lasted about a week. I really love the car! Every time I drive it I cant keep the smile off my face. 

I do have lots of build pics and Ill be making some changes this year as well. I will start adding more pics as time allows. Thanks!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are very nice looking cars but I wonder why they would choose to put the smaller Hemi in a special edition car. Especially with a name like Hurst attached to it. Doesn't make much sense to me but I hope you are enjoying it none the less.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

that is one BAD A$$ looking car.... DROOL!!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn all these muscle cars with sweet systems popping up lately, making me all envious. I'll have a GTO Judge with a dream system in my stable one day!

Keen to see build pics of this beauty!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

07azhhr said:


> Those are very nice looking cars but I wonder why they would choose to put the smaller Hemi in a special edition car. Especially with a name like Hurst attached to it. Doesn't make much sense to me but I hope you are enjoying it none the less.


HPV offered many different "levels" of cars so that actual enthusiasts like me could afford them instead of the typical collector millionaire. If all they built was the completely optioned out SRT-8 with a supercharger and a $10K set of polished and forged wheels I definitely wouldn't have mine... And don't forget a large percentage of the Hurst cars from the 70's & 80's were nothing more than a shifter.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments! Ill get on it and post some more pics soon.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

> The System:
> 
> McIntosh MX406
> Arc Audio PS8
> ...


Wholyfokenhellayethen!!! that reads VERY SWEET!


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Love the car. Love the audio list. What does the Hurst package add? I see shifter, grill emblem, fender graphics, maybe wheels?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's some of the pics from last year. 










iPhone mount:









CAD Drawing of my dash mount:









Drivers side Horn & Midbass:









Last years amp rack:









I built these before I realized I could fit the 6x9's in the kicks:








I have start to finish build pics for them if anyone wants to see them...

One of the Subs:


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

TwoDrink said:


> Love the car. Love the audio list. What does the Hurst package add? I see shifter, grill emblem, fender graphics, maybe wheels?


Thanks! The Hurst Package included the shifter, seats, floor mats, lowering springs, cat-back, rear spoiler, wheels & tires, badging, and a CoA. The hood & stripes were an option. There were a total of 9 Hurst Pak cars built before HPV closed up shop; mine is the only Hurst Challenger built in Dark Titanium Metallic.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

that your iphone looking like a mcintosh product?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> that your iphone looking like a mcintosh product?


Yeah it's a music player app in iTunes


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

thats cool !!!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i downloaded it!!!


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow nice car and build! Will there more pic of the kicks?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like you finally found your Bam235  

Kelvin


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

KyngHype said:


> Wow nice car and build! Will there more pic of the kicks?


I didn't really take any pics of them last year but Im going to swap out the birch for HPDE soon so Ill take some then.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Looks like you finally found your Bam235
> 
> Kelvin


First fire on my "test bench"


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Today's project


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I like everything about this EXCEPT.......that this isn't my car. 

I want one of these for my next car.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Some progress


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nice fit, will there be an RCA clearance issue?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> nice fit, will there be an RCA clearance issue?


I have some 90's so all good.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Big horns?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Big horns?


Yeah im using big bodies. Im looking for a set of Alum Veritas and some Illusions to try out also.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

this should be good subed!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I like the install, something like I would dream up.

If you find the Veritas horns, I wouldn't stress about getting the drivers as most of them came with the POS Eminence PSD2002 compression drivers (the 44s did, and the 66s used B&C I think). The Illusions had pretty decent drivers out of the box- Radian 450PBs. Truextent is releasing Be diaphrams for the 1" JBL/Radian motors this year...


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Im planning to use a set of Ultra motors I bought from Eric. The only reason Im looking at different bodies is to play around... I've heard good things about both bodies so I figured Id give it a shot. I've installed a lot of horns over the years but always used Eric's mini's.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Amp rack in the spare well for the TRU amps and PS8. Not sure if I like it or not.... Comments?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I highly recommend that you drive this car to my house and leave it there with the title signed over to me. I'll give you a big hug! (No kisses, though... nice try!)


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

lsm said:


> Amp rack in the spare well for the TRU amps and PS8. Not sure if I like it or not.... Comments?


If you going to redesign the amp rack why not put the Milbert front and center. The PS8 to me isn't that visually exciting and it's fairly common. The Tru amps and especially the Milbert are works of art, I would showcase those. If I had a Milbert tube amp I would mount it on he dashboard just so I could look at it everyday.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

The amp rack for the Milbert is finished just have to drop it off at the upholstery shop tomorrow. Its built into the rear seat in place of the armrest so I can see it in my rear view mirror.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Decided to build it, if I don't like it Im only out time and materials... I built it so I can glass it all on the bench. IIl post some more pics later.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

More progress shots




























These holes are how I made sure the PS8 stayed centered. 



















Wrapped and ready for resin


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice but how u get that shape did u chance something?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

knowledge said:


> very nice but how u get that shape did u chance something?


I didn't make any changes really other than squaring it up and tightening everything down. I made the shape by pulling mold fabric between the amp mounting plates and the upper trim ring. The edges of the mounting plates and trim ring have a lip cut into them that I used to attach the staples to and from there it was just a matter of stretching the fabric to create the shape. Once that was done I drew the "windows" on the fabric itself and then cut the shapes out of poster board to keep the fiberglass from soaking through in that area.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

Impressive build and beautiful car. I love how you are going to put the milbert on show. Following this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

How did you go about relocating the battery? I have a 09 R/T and am trying to plan my trunk layout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Dude this is coming out soooo badass! That HU install looks tits. You're gonna have to bring it by the shop once you get the sound up and going!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Once the top side was dry I flipped it over and did the back side. It's solid as a rock now! This week is gonna be a busy one so I prob won't make any real progress...










Thanks for all the compliments guys!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> How did you go about relocating the battery? I have a 09 R/T and am trying to plan my trunk layout.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The battery was pretty simple actually, I just moved it and the fusebox into the cavity on the right side of the trunk. I made a custom mount since it's going to be seen but you could use the factory bracket if you wanted. The big thing that needs to be done is up at the firewall on the right side. If you pull the carpet down or pull the plastic liner out of the passenger fenderwell you'll see that the factory 2ga power wire becomes an 8ga wire.... I ran a completely new power wire from the alternator to the trunk and I have ZERO light dimming, etc. I'll try to dig up a pic.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

sirbOOm said:


> I highly recommend that you drive this car to my house and leave it there with the title signed over to me. I'll give you a big hug! (No kisses, though... nice try!)


Maybe for a certain kind of hug


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Tonyguy said:


> Dude this is coming out soooo badass! That HU install looks tits. You're gonna have to bring it by the shop once you get the sound up and going!


Thanks! I'll def stop by when I'm done...


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's some pics of the amp rack with the temp supports removed


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Great to see you posted the build for others to drool too.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Getting a little done today. My favorite resin from Fiberglast.com. Non wax & non tacky.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dam
I LOVE IT.. Mibert & TRU

Nice car too...


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

lsm said:


> Here's some pics of the amp rack with the temp supports removed


This amp rack got scrapped...

Its been a few months since my last post... Ive made some changes to the install and also brought in some help from an old friend & installer. Ill post some pics tonight. Thx


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I like the 3rd pedal option for sure! Nice looking car.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's the latest pic of the car










Still have a long way to go but I'm in no hurry....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont know if you have said, but is that a static drop?

that distance to the road would make me very nervous 


awesome car, awesome equipment, awesome install. i hope it sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

req said:


> i dont know if you have said, but is that a static drop?
> 
> that distance to the road would make me very nervous
> 
> ...


I installed an AirLift Performance air-ride system on it a few months ago. The ride is great and it corners like its on rails now! The kit is pressure based rather than switches and gauges...far more advanced than systems used to be. You can even track the cars with these kits!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

lsm said:


> Here's the latest pic of the car
> 
> Still have a long way to go but I'm in no hurry....


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::2thumbsup:

Damn that is nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone remember this guy?


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Holy crap He's your help? SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

bkjay said:


> Holy crap He's your help? SWEET!!!!!!


Its actually more like me assisting when I can. I realized a few months ago that I couldn't meet my own standards and when you're in over your head you can either keep trying or hire a professional... Fish is the only guy I want working on my car besides me, plus he's so much fun to be around!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Heres a few pics since Dave took over the install:


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

I've always admired his work. where's the fishtank going?

i'm rocking the fishman grilles, altered tho, but still fishman grilles


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Horsemanwill said:


> I've always admired his work. where's the fishtank going?


We've talked about it a little but nothings official...


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

This is so cool!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive seen this in person and the pics dont do any justice! The fab work looks subtle but oh it is so so so nice!!


----------

